# New Sticker Mods (For sale, Reviewed by CrazyBadCuber)



## AdamRubiksCubed (Nov 16, 2014)

*New Sticker Mods (Reviewed by CrazyBadCuber)*

I created some sticker mods that I'm starting to sell if anybody is interested, however I'm also giving anybody the permission to recreate these if you don't want to spend any money.

I have 3 mods out and 2 more in the works currently, however I plan to make a lot more in the future.
The first one is the original stripe cube seen here on the right next to my 3rd mod, the lattice 3x3 (which is not very good)-- 

My second mod, however, was reviewed by CrazyBadCuber himself in this video-- 




I have plans to send him my future mods, but until then you can look on my youtube channel to see them--- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpywW9fRtr0tuTNQtebor2w

I would be really interested in seeing anybody else's sticker mods or what they think about mine. Thanks!


----------



## Remlap (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome work! Looks great! I think it is awesome and congrats on getting him to review it! What cube did you do it on?

Thanks,
Remlap


----------



## AdamRubiksCubed (Nov 16, 2014)

Remlap said:


> Awesome work! Looks great! I think it is awesome and congrats on getting him to review it! What cube did you do it on?
> 
> Thanks,
> Remlap



Thanks! I used a sulong. I'll post more when I'm done with more mods.


----------



## deKassu (Jan 31, 2015)

Impressive work, is all i can say. What other sticker mods do you have in mind? Have you tried stickermodding larger puzzles?


----------

